# Tape that marks for you?



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I can buy three tapes for that price. I can't see any practical use for that.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've had Stanley's molded to my hand for so long anything else feels like a foreign object.

I'd never spend that much on a tape.


----------



## Dave13man (Jul 21, 2012)

*Price vs time/frustration*

Thanks for the tips. It is expensive, but for me, I'm intrigued to be able to ditch my pencil and take my measurement to multiple pieces without remeasuring. For me, my time is worth the extra 5-10 bucks.

I had a fat max, but it broke and it was a pain to lock, too big for my hands. Thought this might be a breath of fresh air and a possible time saver and only 5 bucks more.

Anyone else catch something I'm missing?

Thanks again.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

And what makes you think that this wont break? How are you going to ditch your pencil? What about angles? Are you the creator of this?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't bought one in awhile but I thought Stanley FatMax tapes come with a lifetime warranty? Mine usually lasted until they grew feet when, against better judgment, I loaned one on a job now and then. I too have had Stanley tapes molded to my hand---or visa versa. 

I do have other measuring things and must admit the Lufkin self-centering tape comes in really handy for hanging art. I have a scrolling thing that will mark equal increments based on an overall wall dimension which is handy for hanging multiple pieces of art the same size. I just plug in the wall dimension and pick the number of pieces and it beeps at correct intervals along the wall.

Not sure I would give up on my pencils just yet. Anything that measures too much without my interaction and supervision makes me nervous.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You’re dreaming if you think you can “ditch the pencil”. The marker on that tape is about as clear as marking with a nail which is usually a last resort.

Don’t like the Fat Max either. 25’ Stanley’s come on sale for $10 (or less) a couple times a year. I stock up…I can never have to many tapes around or pencils for that matter.

I see someone removed your link…probably a good thing since your first posts on this site smell like spam to me.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

What did I miss?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe Carola said:


> What did I miss?


Joe:

This dude was pitching a crappy $40 tape with a scribe built in at 0.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I'ts pretty funny. I especially like that he only needs another 35 grand to change the world with his new tape.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Now if he could invent one with a tip that could not bend---I'd pay $15.00 for that---

I go through about 12 to 15 tapes a year because of bent tips---( I supply my assistant,too)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked at the tape---the case is to wide for the detail work that I do---Those giant rubber covered jobs never let me get tight to a wall without bending the rule---


----------



## Dave13man (Jul 21, 2012)

*Thanks everyone*

So happy for all the feedback! I'm new to thi forum an it's great that you all are so active.

I don't think I can "ditch the pencil", but I do see the advantage of using it less. 

Does anyone have a link for the Fat Max warranty? I wasn't aware of it.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Here

http://stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=STATICLEFT&PAGE=warranty.htm&LEFT=left_warranty.htm


----------



## Dave13man (Jul 21, 2012)

*Warranty*

Ill give the fat max warranty a shot. We'll if they consider it my fault or not. I definitely dropped it quite a few times.

I'm also going to try and contact one of the guys from the m1 testimonial video on the site and see if he'll give me an honest opinion.

Not sure about it at this point.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks fat and clumsy--and that nail might scratch finished wood work or paint---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Looks fat and clumsy--and that nail might scratch finished wood work or paint---


It might scratch me too. Just what I need is something else in my bags to get poked by. 

I already have enough problems trying not to bleed on the Siding or whatever I'm working on. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

35 bucks it had better be able to sing and dance too


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> 35 bucks it had better be able to sing and dance too


I'd be more inclined to pay 35 to make it shut up. :bangin:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Love my Fat Max, I think I have 4, Heck I can measure roofs from the ground with it! LOl
When I was doing lots of finish work I saw a tape with an erasable sticker thing on the side for measurement notes . . . Yep it was junk


----------

